# K9Kraftwerks



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Great website etc and the pups look great but curious as to what distinguishes their green/trained pups from other breeders when their prices are 3X as much as other well bred WL pups.
I gather that they must get the $ for these guys.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why does a car cost what it costs?

Some cars cost more because they are genuine works of art with thought, history, innovation, care, and dedication behind them. 

Some cars cost what they cost because they are flashy, have great advertising campaigns, have bells and whistles that catch the eye. 

I think kennels are much the same - I will leave it up to you as to KW's approach


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

They are high but not really THAT high. I have a friend who gets 5-7k for green 12-24 mo old. An 8 week old is a crap shoot but by the time the dog is 4 - 6 months old you start to have an idea of what you have. Penn Hipps can be done as early as 16 weeks. If you want to raise out a pup but don't want to gamble on an infant, I can see how it would be worth it to pay more for a young dog that is showing potential. Kraftwerks is a well known kennel, so I am sure they have a good clientle of people who are comfortable with what they produce and will pay the money. Anything is worth what people are willing to pay for it.


----------

